# Undercounter Radio Replacement



## kmmh (Sep 30, 2004)

I fried my under counter radio/cd. does anyone have a used one they don't want? Please let me know. I have a 02 25rss.

thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Recommend just dumping the one you have and getting an automotive in dash radio and get the under counter mounting kit. Much better sound.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Like Andy said get an automotive radio and while your at it replace those chessy speakers
and get some good speakers.

Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Like Andy said get an automotive radio and while your at it replace those chessy speakers
> and get some good speakers.
> 
> Don
> [snapback]60725[/snapback]​


HEY!!! Those speakers cost OUTBACK almost a dollar each ...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Try the audiovox or sony with the drop down lcd tv









The lcd is only 10"









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ghosty you think they could spare that much









Don


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

So THATS what that lump of plastic is! I just thought it was some inert and weird sculpture. Mine doesn't do anything...

Reverie


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

kmmh,

I got your message, I do have a brand new silver radio in the box, I haven't gone out to the garage yet to verify that it is still fine (just in case something fell on it, etc) you can have it for free just pay the shipping to your address, It has no mounting bracket, it is just a radio and owners manual, that is all the dealer shipped to me in the box. I can send you a photo if you want.

It has never been turned on so I assume it would work, heck it's brand new.

Let me know if you want it.

Kevin


----------



## kmmh (Sep 30, 2004)

In my model, the radio is selfcontained with internal speakers. NO sound system. I would have to install speakers somewhere.............


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I will send you a picture of the new one I have. It will be Sunday night or Monday as I will be in Philadelphia this weekend for basketball tournament as of tonight. Volleyball ends lastnight, basketball begins














almost had a day off

I'll get back to you.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Man, you guys are ruthless, and I was kind of proud of that radio...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ghosty said:


> HEY!!! Those speakers cost OUTBACK almost a dollar each ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And they wired them in SERIES too. Guess they know how much we all hate STEREO sound.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Late, but as promised...pictures of the radio I have.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Cool radio/cd combo.

I will be replacing my factory installed radio in the spring. The plan is to mount a car stereo (cd/mp3/xm/ipod) in place of the factory installed unit. X-mas present to myself









Once replaced, I will have a white radio. It works but I am not pleased with the quality.

Thor


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We have the same White one, not happy at all with it. Our plan is remove the CD/radio with a MP3/DVD player. Now I just have to figure how to put in a sub box and receiver for 5.1 surround with in wall speakers


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Thor,

Do you want the car radio mounting bracket that the new campers use? It is used to install a car radio under the counter in the same location as what you have now. I can send you a picture if you want it.

My dealer stocked me up with spare new radio parts but no new replacement radio that would fit....

I really like my car radio installed above the microwave, plus I can sit in the bed and use the remote control.

kevin


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Interesting... that is the same exact radio in our Gulfbreeze... we have never listened to it except on the PDI... heck, when we go camping we are never even in the camper except to sleep or use the toilet... do you guys use yours that much when camping that it is worth replacing?

Scott


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Scott,

My factory radio stopped working so I replaced it with a car radio. We pretty much only use ours in the morning during breakfast and getting around for the day, other than that we are out of the camper unless the weather is bad. My system is still basic, 2 speakers and the radio, I bought a kit at wal-mart that came with radio and speakers for $80. Good enough for us.

kevin


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

The radio is the one thing that had no value, did not work. We took it out, and haven't yet decided what to do instead. The car radio idea sounds good though. Have to study on it. That is not quite my area of expertise, though. If all else fails, there is always the portable, battery operated radio.

Lady Di


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

This is my new radio


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kevin

I saw your mod. You did a great job







I'm not sure if DW will let me cut above the microwave. I printed your pic to remind he how good it looks. The bracket would be great...Thanks







I still have most of the winter months to figure out which way I'm going to go.

The pro for me going undermount is that I wish to tie in my TV/DVD into the stereo system for better sound. I think above the micro I can just run some cable with RCA connectors to accomplish the same thing.

Your set-up - 2 or 4 speakers? The car stereo option, you loose 2 speakers unless you install new ones somewhere else. I have to be thinking 5 speakers and sub to get the surround sound. After 5 years my DW finally is watching movies at home using the surround







.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Thor,

I emailed you some pictures of the bracket, let me know if you want more....

kevin


----------



## kmmh (Sep 30, 2004)

OK. I'm interested in that radio if it has built in speakers. It looks like it does. Send me an email address so we can work out the details.

Thanks


----------



## kmmh (Sep 30, 2004)

OH yeah, I had one of those faulty microwaves. It would start running on the one minute cycle while we were asleep. Scary. I called in for the recall repair but the local electronics store has not made an attempt to install it. I am gonna have to call maytag/samsung again.


----------



## jjdmel (Jan 5, 2004)

A little help here -- how did you all go about feeding the wiring through the ceiling? The old wire is wired in series and we want to use new speakers where the old ones currently are but rewire it for stereo.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I fished new speaker wire through the ceiling by taping it to a piece of stiff wire and pulling it through the existing speaker hole and the roof vent shroud area.

My existing speaker wires were tied or stapled somewhere up in there so I couldn't use that as a pull wire. Don't remove the existing wire in the beginning as you may be able to use it as a pull rope in some spots.

My new speakers are in the old locations, but with new seperate wires back to the radio above the microwave.

good luck.

kevin


----------



## jjdmel (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks. That's pretty much what we figured since the original plan was to use the old wire to pull the new through but ours is attached to something also. Do you happen to know where we could get a case to put a car radio in to mount in the same place as the old radio?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Crutchfield has them for like 25 bucks or so.



jjdmel said:


> Thanks.Â That's pretty much what we figured since the original plan was to use the old wire to pull the new through but ours is attached to something also.Â Do you happen to know where we could get a case to put a car radio in to mount in the same place as the old radio?
> [snapback]63779[/snapback]​


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

That Crutchfield one is identical to the one I am giving to Thor that I have. My dealer has a retail price sticker on it that says $20.95. So that price looks consistent.


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

I could not imagine being without music anywhere I go. I carry my sirius with me everywhere from the house, car, and the boat. The first thing I am going to do is figure out some external wiring for outside speakers. Gotta have some good blues and jazz music while playing cards and such.

I have some jvc speakers that I did not need in my home theater that I am going to use inside.

The first thing I am working on is getting an LCD tv and a mounting bracket installed. Gotta have my Xbox setup for those cold rainy days in between fishing. I think I am going to wait to get an LCD and catch a returned one cheap after Christmas. I really want at least 17" or more but man are the expensive. I could get an LCD computer monitor cheaper which I might end up doing.

Oh yeh got the Xbox used on ebay for around $120 shipped. Don't forget these also play DVD's and with the new Xbox 360 out the original units are really cheap.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

fishingmarlin said:


> I could not imagine being without music anywhere I go. I carry my sirius with me everywhere from the house, car, and the boat. The first thing I am going to do is figure out some external wiring for outside speakers. Gotta have some good blues and jazz music while playing cards and such.
> 
> I have some jvc speakers that I did not need in my home theater that I am going to use inside.
> 
> ...


Boy could I show you some Xbox hacks that would curl your toes.......


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Say, I was wondering what y'all do for an antenna with those car radios you put in place of the White factory junk. I am thinking about putting in a car radio from Crutchfield. They have several options for antenna , but only a couple of them look viable to me, What have y'all done?

















Dallas

i


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Steelhead said:


> Say, I was wondering what y'all do for an antenna with those car radios you put in place of the White factory junk. I am thinking about putting in a car radio from Crutchfield. They have several options for antenna , but only a couple of them look viable to me, What have y'all done?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most (I can't say all) of the radios installed in the Outbacks (or any RV) already use an automotive style antenna. check out what you have. I'll bet it will plug right into a car stereo.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

[snapback]65870[/snapback]​/quote]

Nope, ours is a 2002, 23fbs, has the white radio with intregal speakers and no external antenna except that small gage wire for an fm antenna that lots of table radios have The radio does have a socket to accept a car like antenna but nothings there. Since it is a 2002 and we bought it as a repo no use to even think about talking to a dealer.









Dallas


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Same on ours, white cord on the back of the white radio, I can only get reception at home, never camping. Music would be nice but weather forcasts are what I'm looking for.

Bill.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Well I can tell you that on the 2005 21RS there is a car style antenna on the roof directly above the kitchen sink. The cable feeds down through the cabinet above the kitchen sink and over to the radio which is below the TV shelf.
If you have no radio antenna now and the radio is close to the Tv, I would just run a splitter off of the TV antenna. The TV antenna will work just fine for FM reception. even if you go to a site with cable tv and hook up to cable, it won't hurt the radio at all.
matter of fact, many cable companies used to carry FM radio stations on their tv cable and you had to hook up the cable to your stereo antenna input to get them.


----------

